

In Search of (How We Perceive) Time - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/08/in-search-of-time/

======
mcobrien
Perception of time is an extremely interesting area. One of my favourites was
the cutaneous rabbit experiments
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cutaneous_rabbit_illusion>), where researchers
tap the arms of a blindfolded subject. They tap several times on the wrist,
then several times on the elbow, but the sensation is of a sequence of taps
leading up the forearm.

What's interesting is that the taps perceived as occurring in the mid-forearm
occur before the elbow is tapped. Your brain goes back and alters previous
memories based on subsequent events, without your awareness.

There is an intuitive sense that the memories you have of a particular time
happened at that time, but research shows that's not always the case.

